
Launchpad service and some components it loads; Rterm.exe, BxlServer.exe, etc. - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/07/22/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-viii/
======
nielsb
We look at some of the components the launchpad service loads; Rterm.exe,
BxlServer.exe, etc.

